# Frogs & Toads > Budgett's Frogs >  Getting a Budgetts Frog!

## Edgar The Pacman

Hi everyone! I know this thread is basically dead, but I'm posting anyway  :Stick Out Tongue:  The Budgetts frog is 4-6 months old, 4-5 inches (my guess) and will be housed in a 15g tank. He will be fed crickets/night crawlers every other day (calcium/ vitamin dusted of course!) and will be given captive bred guppies once a week. I will buy a heater when I'm at the pet store today and the tank will be at 78F all the time. He will be on sand substrate, as I am not a huge fan of bare bottom tanks. If there is anything I am doing incorrectly, PLEASE correct me! Thanks!

Edit: I also wanted to know if s/he would eat my snails, and if it would be safe for it to do so. I read somewhere that in the wild, they actually eat freshwater snails. I don't know if this is true or not. Most of them are under an inch, but I have 4 that are 2 inches give or take a few.

----------


## SwimminSteve

Your care plans sound good to me. I don't know about the snails, but it sounds a little risky to me. What kind of snails? I'm hoping to get my first budgett's frog in the next few months. Maybe we can revitalize this part of the forum!

----------


## Tongue Flicker

Yes yes please get those budgett's frogs!!! (From someone who is obsessed with them lol)

Small mystery/apple snails are fine as long as they eat one like once a week. Just to be sure they're digested and absorbed

----------

